# Dayton Ohio Furmeet



## DevHalena (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone interested? Drop me a line. 

BeachBumdev@yahoo.com

It'd be on the east side, at a yet-to-be-determined metro park. You would also have to bring food. No admission. Fursuits are of course welcome.


----------

